# I got me a set of Race Face Roam knee pads....hmmmm....



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

I've been using my RF Ambush pads for a number of years off and on. I've also been using G-Form 'Elite' knee pads but was getting fed up with them slipping down and being useless in the cool to cold temps. I recently went back to the Ambush full time as I love being able to throw them on without taking my shoes off. When the Roam came out, I thought "Yes!", a lighter version of the Ambush with plastic cover to help them slide instead of gripping the dirt when you crash (true story). 

Here are my initial thoughts as I'm sitting here on my patio with the pads on. I just bought them about 20min ago from my LBS:

-I feel like they're make a little cheaper (but maybe that's RF trying to keep the weight down and keep them feeling light. 
-I'm in the middle of size XL and while I have girly calf muscles, these are tight around there. Around the thigh isn't too bad but I'm near the end of the velcro.
-While they're stretchy all over, the very top and bottom seam of the pads don't stretch, so the pads will probably dig into the back of my thigh and calf. 
-Even with your knee partially bent, the actual knee pad doesn't sit on the knee. There's space between the pad and the knee cap. But I've found that to be the case with all knee pads anyway. 
-They don't feel as hot or clumsy as my Ambush pads. 

I'm considering going back and getting XXL...and I don't have massive legs. I'll report back at the start of next week after I have a few rides in.


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

i've been thinking about getting them as well. how light are they? do you have thigh measurements by chance?


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

After a couple 2-3 hour rides, I don't mind them. If you already have Ambush pads and like them, there's no real point in getting these. While they're still warm in front of the knee like the Ambush pads, they're noticeably cooler in the rear (because of the mesh). 

I don't remember the measurements but RF has them on their website.


----------



## Trinimon (Aug 6, 2019)

I noticed the RF knee pads tend to run a size small. I'm a pretty slim to skinny guy and while I would normally get Medium size, with my RF pads, I had to get Large. I was thinking of picking up the Flank knee/shin pads this season 'cause the Indy pads I have means I got to remove my shoes to get them on/off.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I've been looking for a hard shell replacement to my Fox Launch knee/shin pads. This is sort of what I'm looking for, I just wish they extended further down to provide more shin protection.


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

Trinimon said:


> I noticed the RF knee pads tend to run a size small. I'm a pretty slim to skinny guy and while I would normally get Medium size, with my RF pads, I had to get Large. I was thinking of picking up the Flank knee/shin pads this season 'cause the Indy pads I have means I got to remove my shoes to get them on/off.


The whole remove-pad-with-shoes-on is still pretty awesome. That's what I still like about these a lot. For the size, I may have been able to get away with XL and wait for them to stretch, but I'm happy I sized up.



Arebee said:


> I've been looking for a hard shell replacement to my Fox Launch knee/shin pads. This is sort of what I'm looking for, I just wish they extended further down to provide more shin protection.


Well here's the thing: these aren't 'hard-shell'. I think RF says the plastic cover is kydex which can be stiff, but the cover on these pads is so thin that it's flexible. I think it'll act more like a skid-plate more than anything else.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Christopher Robin said:


> Well here's the thing: these aren't 'hard-shell'. I think RF says the plastic cover is kydex which can be stiff, but the cover on these pads is so thin that it's flexible. I think it'll act more like a skid-plate more than anything else.


Gotcha. Fox has something similar with their Enduro D30 line. It's a kevlar skid plate.


----------



## Rev. 14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Christopher Robin said:


> I've been using my RF Ambush pads for a number of years off and on. I've also been using G-Form 'Elite' knee pads but was getting fed up with them slipping down and being useless in the cool to cold temps. I recently went back to the Ambush full time as I love being able to throw them on without taking my shoes off. When the Roam came out, I thought "Yes!", a lighter version of the Ambush with plastic cover to help them slide instead of gripping the dirt when you crash (true story).
> 
> Here are my initial thoughts as I'm sitting here on my patio with the pads on. I just bought them about 20min ago from my LBS:
> 
> ...


So its been several months now, how are these knee pads holding up? Did you switch over to the XXL? Is the back of them all torn up now? Any crashes in them? Comfortability while riding with them and pedaling?


----------

